# Reading > Forum Book Club >  June '05 Book Nominations

## Scheherazade

Nomination time for June reading! 

Please post *the books you would like to read* 
(one nomination from each member)
till the end of April. 
Note that only the first 10 books will be included in the poll.
Book Club Procedures

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

seeing that this year in the 400th anniversary of the first part of cervantes' masterpiece, don quixote, i nominate: don quixote part 1


 :Banana:

----------


## Taliesin

"Someplace to be flying" by Charles de Lint

----------


## Jay

Yann Martel: Life Of Pi

----------


## shortysweetp

canterbury tales-chaucer

----------


## frozenlight

the magus, by john fowles.

----------


## Dumpweed

Shogun - James Clavell

----------


## Stanislaw

The cosmic trilogy - C.S.Lewis (or at least the first two books)

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

i want to change my nomination to "a man in full" by tom wolfe

 :Banana:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hum, can i bring up Sheherazade's nomination again? coz i'm reading _Love in the Time of Cholera_ right now (see how much being on this forum has already changed my life?!?!) and i think it's great  :Smile:

----------


## MaxBlack

New to this too. 

Since I'm reading it now:

Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky

From what I can gather in the searches it was nominated for January, but I can't seem to find out if it won. If not then I nominate it.

-Max

----------


## Razeus

Uncle Tom's Cabin by Stowe
Invisible Man by Ellison

After all, it will be Juneteenth.

----------


## Taliesin

Which one?
You can only nominate one book per month.

----------


## papayahed

I was in the bookstore yesterday when inspiration struck, I'll nominate "In Cold Blood" by Truman Capote

----------


## Scheherazade

June nominations so far:

*Someplace to be Flying* by Charles de Lint

*Life Of Pi*  by Yann Martel

*Canterbury Tales* by Chaucer

*The Magus* by John Fowles

*Shogun* by James Clavell

*The Cosmic Trilogy* by C.S.Lewis

*A Man in Full* by Tom Wolfe

*Love In The Time Of Cholera* by Gabriel García Márquez

*Crime and Punishment* by Fyodor Dostoevsky

*In Cold Blood* by Truman Capote

We have 10 nominations so unless someone withdraws their nomination we won't need any more. Thanks everyone! 

PS: If you would like to change your nomination, please let us know as soon as possible.

----------


## papayahed

phew, did I get that one in on time!!

----------


## Razeus

> Which one?
> You can only nominate one book per month.


I'll go with Uncle Tom's Cabin

----------


## Scheherazade

Razeus, thank you for your suggestion but unfortunately we have the 10 nominations we need for June at the moment. If someone wihtdraws their nomination you can nominate it again for June or can wait for July nominations.

----------

